# MuShu Update



## DiDi (Apr 12, 2005)

To everyone who was concerned about me bringing MuShu home @ 8 weeks... I have made arrangements so he comes home @ 10 weeks old. I know it's not the 12 week standard but it is truly that the best I can do. That will be when my "vacation" starts so I can be with him 24/7 to fully acquaint him to his new home and take care of him. In the end, I believe it will a plus for MuShu's well being. I hope that puts some concerned folks at ease. I know I feel better. I just wanted to thank everyone who was so concerned about MuShu! I will need all of your help when he finally arrives. *Thank you again!*

*Update: He is 1 lb and 10 oz @ 5 weeks. Is this good?*


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I think that waiting was a smart decision. Although 10 weeks is still young, MuShu will be fine with your full attention. When do you bring him home? Isn't the wait the hardest?


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

im happy for your decision!!







im sure u'll notice some difference when u pick her up at 10weeks!!
















now the hardest part == waiting for her to come home


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Thats good, I remember I went adn picked out Sunny then told them I just couldnt take him home this week I was way to busy lol so I ended up getting him at around 11weeks.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, that is great! 10 weeks is a lot better then 8. So when do you get to pick him up? The waiting is the worst part.


----------



## DiDi (Apr 12, 2005)

I will pick up MuShu Sat May 28th around noon cuz I want to give him a whole day to get used to his new home. It is going to be the longest wait of my life. How in the world am I going to deal with this....


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

DiDi, that's a great decision!!!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I am so happy that they are letting you wait till 10 weeks instead of 12. It's better than 8 weeks but since you know about nutrical and you will have 24/7 with him, you both should be fine. 
The wait will be hard but when he comes home be sure to take LOTS of pictures and post them! We love pictures!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DiDi_@Apr 20 2005, 09:05 AM
> *I will pick up MuShu Sat May 28th around noon cuz I want to give him a whole day to get used to his new home.  It is going to be the longest wait of my life.  How in the world am I going to deal with this....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Time will fly by. The worst part for me was waiting. To help with it I went shopping. I bought way to much stuff.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Good decision!!! It will be better in the long run!








Waiting is the worst! I also did what LexisMom did and bought SO much stuff!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

DiDi,

That's great!! You will be all ready when he comes home!!!!







I am glad that you decided to wait.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Youve made the best choice for your baby,you are already a very good MOM







The wait will be so worth it ,when you finally get him home!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Sounds like a great plan!







It will be soooo nice to be home with the new furbaby over your vacation!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Apr 20 2005, 07:52 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time will fly by. The worst part for me was waiting. To help with it I went shopping. I bought way to much stuff.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54453
[/B][/QUOTE]

Boy do I hear you on the shopping thing!! Now I realize how much of all that stuff I DIDN'T need!! LOL 

Glad to hear your baby will get a few more weeks to learn some proper puppy manners!! How exciting for you!! Your picture is just precious


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Great! There is a huge difference between 8 and 10 weeks. I got Kallie at 8 weeks







and Catcher a little over 10 (the breeder wanted to do 12 but I had a scheduling situation also) and I was amazed at how much more responsive he was in every way..... Now, at almost a year, he is very trusting and calm. Kallie, who I do love dearly, is suspicious and hyper. For examle, if I call K & C to the back of the house, Catcher will come right away... Kallie will look at me suspiciously as if she isn't quite sure she wants to come. And today a friend came over and Kallie went bonkers barking and squealing... Catcher was quite calm.

Obviously there are personality differences that will occur no matter what, but I do think that him waiting until 10+ weeks is some of the reason why he is so "good".

They are both loving, sweet and a pleasure to live with!


----------



## DiDi (Apr 12, 2005)

*Just talked with the Breeder. Mushu is 1 lb and 10 oz and he is 5 weeks today. Is this about right?*


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Congratulations! i picked maxi up at 10 weeks a long as you can be with mushu than you should be fine


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DiDi_@Apr 20 2005, 05:42 PM
> *Just talked with the Breeder.  Mushu is 1 lb and 10 oz and he is 5 weeks today.  Is this about right?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54624*


[/QUOTE]
I don't know if this helps but my first Malt, Rosebud, was 2 pounds at 8 weeks; Catcher was 2.8 at 10 weeks.... Rosebud ended up at around 9 pounds; Catcher is a bit under 7 pounds. MuShu seems about right to me.... He seems like "good" size......


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

gooood decision

about the weight thing.. idk like from a 'professional' standpoint, but lucy was less than that at 9 weeks and weighs a little under 4 lbs now at 6.5 months.


----------



## DiDi (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Apr 20 2005, 07:44 PM
> *gooood decision
> 
> about the weight thing.. idk like from a 'professional' standpoint, but lucy was less than that at 9 weeks and weighs a little under 4 lbs now at 6.5 months.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54666*


[/QUOTE]

*wow lucy is TINY!!! I think MuShu will be much bigger than that. I originally hoped for a a really small Malt but now I'm mostly just happy if they're healthy.*


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That sounds about right. Check out this link: Maltese Puppy Development

You can click on the pictures to get more info on that age.


----------



## DiDi (Apr 12, 2005)

I just checked out the Puppy Development page and MuShu is perfect! The breeder also said he's eating alot and tolerating well. I'm so relieved!


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

my goodness I looked at that link. I am sure Tunder was along those lines as he is about 4.5 lbs now. Its hard to realize he was sooooo small. I am kind of glad he is full grown when I got him I would have been so scared I would break him when he was a puppy.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

DiDi, I'm so happy for you!!! I'm glad MuShu is doing so well too!!!


----------



## DiDi (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Apr 21 2005, 11:00 AM
> *DiDi, I'm so happy for you!!!  I'm glad MuShu is doing so well too!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

*Thanx! The anticipation is killing me! All I think about is how to hold him and what to do with him the 1st weekend he comes home. I have this elaborate plan and schedule. So obsessed...*


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I read somewhere you should spend the first 24 hours at home with the puppy (except for the vet visit). There should be no visitors. That way the puppy gets used to its new family.


----------



## DiDi (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Apr 21 2005, 02:07 PM
> *I read somewhere you should spend the first 24 hours at home with the puppy (except for the vet visit).  There should be no visitors.  That way the puppy gets used to its new family.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54917*


[/QUOTE]

*My plan was definiltely gonna be just me, my bf and MuShu. Big elaborate plan for us 3 only!!! Thanx Lexi's Mom!*


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DiDi_@Apr 21 2005, 03:20 PM
> *My plan was definiltely gonna be just me, my bf and MuShu.  Big elaborate plan for us 3 only!!!  Thanx Lexi's Mom!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54977*


[/QUOTE]

i cant beleive u have 5 more weeks until u get ur baby
u must be dying~









did u buy lots of cute stuff during ur wait??


----------



## DiDi (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee+Apr 21 2005, 05:41 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i cant beleive u have 5 more weeks until u get ur baby
u must be dying~









did u buy lots of cute stuff during ur wait??








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55017
[/B][/QUOTE]

So far I have been able to control myself with the whole shopping to reduce anxiety issue. Heehee. I don't really know what to buy him (I've never owned a dog)...so I don't want to buy a bunch of useless things that he won't like. Any suggestions that are KNOWN to be loved my Malteses?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Are you going to crate train?


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DiDi_@Apr 22 2005, 09:42 AM
> *So far I have been able to control myself with the whole shopping to reduce anxiety issue.  Heehee.  I don't really know what to buy him (I've never owned a dog)...so I don't want to buy a bunch of useless things that he won't like.  Any suggestions that are KNOWN to be loved my Malteses?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55245*


[/QUOTE]

what did u buy so far??









maybe we could all help u and give u suggestions on what things ur Mushu will like


----------



## DiDi (Apr 12, 2005)

*What I Have*
* Harness
* Squeeky toy...ISN'T IT CUTE???









*What I Plan on Buying*
* Stainless steel bowl
* Water bottle? I hear this won't get their face wet
* Plastic Crate
* Leash ... should I get retractable or regular?
* Dog carrier
* Weewee pads

*Please suggest anything else. I know I'm missing things*


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Hey!! My bf gave the 'chewy vuitton' to peanut when he got me the louis vuitton carrier!!! It's the cutest thing! Did you see the others? they have a jimmi chew shoe and some others that are just so cute!

Oh yea, I would get a regular leash first. Or just get both now if you find one you like, but I like the regular leash for training, it gives me more control


----------



## DiDi (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Apr 22 2005, 03:16 PM
> *Hey!!  My bf gave the 'chewy vuitton' to peanut when he got me the louis vuitton carrier!!!  It's the cutest thing!   Did you see the others?  they have a jimmi chew shoe and some others that are just so cute!
> 
> Oh yea, I would get a regular leash first.  Or just get both now if you find one you like, but I like the regular leash for training, it gives me more control
> ...


[/QUOTE]

*I'm so glad you have the Chewy Vuitton.







My bf thinx I'm nutz and I was starting to feeling a bit weird getting it. I was just debating about the Jimmy Choo shoes! You have the LV carrier? I LOOOOOOVE LOOOOVE LOOOOOOOVE that bag.







I shoulda named my dog Louis heehee. Do they have a bag small enough for Malts? Ones I've seen are HUGE!!!*


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DiDi_@Apr 22 2005, 01:59 PM
> *What I Have
> *  Harness
> *  Squeeky toy...ISN'T IT CUTE???
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I really wouldnt go with the water bottle.I know some ppl. use them but I dont think they can get enough water out.There are bowls that keep the hair dry.Someone.....I think Jackie recomended these.


----------



## DiDi (Apr 12, 2005)

> I really wouldnt go with the water bottle.I know some ppl. use them but I dont think they can get enough water out.There are bowls that keep the hair dry.Someone.....I think Jackie recomended these.[/B]


*Really? Where can I find these keep hair dry bowls?*


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DiDi_@Apr 22 2005, 02:22 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



I really wouldnt go with the water bottle.I know some ppl. use them but I dont think they can get enough water out.There are bowls that keep the hair dry.Someone.....I think Jackie recomended these.

Click to expand...

**Really? Where can I find these keep hair dry bowls?*
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55394
[/B][/QUOTE]

water bowl with hole

another water bowl with hole that JMM posted before


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DiDi_@Apr 22 2005, 03:20 PM
> *Do they have a bag small enough for Malts?  Ones I've seen are HUGE!!![/font]*
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55392


[/B][/QUOTE]
He got me the sac chien 40, it's the smaller one. My bf's sister 'borrowed' it about a month ago for her trip to CA...haven't seen the bag since







My bf promised to replace it, but I don't think I want him spending another $1500. It was a cool gift, more than I would have ever expected, but I didn't really use it enough to justify the expense. I think I am being a little too logical, but if he wants he can buy me a LV purse instead







His sister's yorkie was rolling around with every step she took because it's too big for her. Peanut likes it, he can lie down. Oh well...I always thought she was a little







My bf won't let me call her because she's so 'sensitive'....


----------



## DiDi (Apr 12, 2005)

*Jong-ee is SOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!* Did you get him the puppy cut? I really wanna keep the hair short....OMG...I can't stop looking at Jong-ee.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DiDi_@Apr 22 2005, 01:59 PM
> *What I Have
> *  Harness
> *  Squeeky toy...ISN'T IT CUTE???
> ...


[/QUOTE]

girl u need to do MORE shopping~
















if your gonna let MuShu sleep on ur bed or sit on ur sofa u might want to get petsteps for him so that he doesnt jump on and off furniture and hurt his leg..i made mine from 3 boxes and taped them and covered it up with a pillowcover

u might want to get Naturals miracle for potty accidents in ur house too

x-pen - since u dont want him to have full run of the house until he's trained

more more more toys









i think having both regular and retractable leash would be fine

i have an agility tunnel for jongee to play with but i dont take it out of the box that often coz my living room is too small for it

treats

digital camerafor tons of photos









apple spray thingys for no biting

toothbrush, toothpaste, grooming supplies, brush, eye stain remover, nail clippers, shampoo, rinse, etc

cute doggy clothes and bows









microchip from vet, collar
err i cant think of anymore right now


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DiDi_@Apr 22 2005, 02:34 PM
> *Jong-ee is SOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!  Did you get him the puppy cut?  I really wanna keep the hair short....OMG...I can't stop looking at Jong-ee.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
JONG-EE is a GIRL ~!~!!~~























this was her last year when i almost grew her hair full coat but it was so uncomfortable for her so i just gave her a puppycut









jong-ee

and more pics


----------



## DiDi (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Apr 22 2005, 03:33 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He got me the sac chien 40, it's the smaller one. My bf's sister 'borrowed' it about a month ago for her trip to CA...haven't seen the bag since







My bf promised to replace it, but I don't think I want him spending another $1500. It was a cool gift, more than I would have ever expected, but I didn't really use it enough to justify the expense. I think I am being a little too logical, but if he wants he can buy me a LV purse instead







His sister's yorkie was rolling around with every step she took because it's too big for her. Peanut likes it, he can lie down. Oh well...I always thought she was a little







My bf won't let me call her because she's so 'sensitive'....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55403
[/B][/QUOTE]

*Hahahah...bf's sisters are always like that. That was quite a loan you gave out...I'd get it back!!! I'm going to visit the LV as soon as I get to Cali next month(I'm on the east coast right now), I WANT THAT BAG!!! Thanx!*


----------

